# Android LED Lighting Controller



## deejayspinz (Nov 19, 2013)

Forgive me if this is posted in the wrong area. Admittedly, it's a self-plug but I thought folks here might be interested in what I did. Long story short, I recently had a patio and deck completed and wanted to control 2 zone LED lighting remotely. Was not satisfied with the generic 'dial' based controller I had, so instead I am using it to power a hacked together Arduino Bluetooth-based controller. I also built an Android app called Glo Control that can be used to control it. It allows for scheduling of each zone or setting the lights to come on when it gets dark. It can also be used to control other things as well. I did a write-up of it on my blog showing pics and build details of the controller and info about the app.


----------



## netprince (Nov 19, 2013)

Very cool project. Nice work.


----------



## deejayspinz (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks. Here's a shot of the finished product:


----------

